# "Female" Problems



## ierowe (Mar 30, 2009)

I have been reading alot about tegus. I want one but cannot decide if I should go male or female. I know the size differences and have heard that males are a bit more docile(maybe not enuf diff to be a deal breaker for a female). But I have been reading about "female" problems(specifically egg laying probs). What is the problem with females and is it really something to be concerned about and just go with what appeals to me? Thanks


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 30, 2009)

If you don't plan on breeding egg laying should make no differnce to you. The females will absorb the eggs if there are no males present.


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 31, 2009)

In my experience males tend to be more docile, but that's only bases on the 2 male & 2 females Tegu's we have, your mileage may vary. I've never heard of a female Tegu getting egg bound, they reabsorb the follicles.


----------



## ierowe (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I thought maybe I was gonna have to do the Heimlich or something to get the eggs out. lol I like the look of the females butt(ha) but the egg prob and temperament were a concern.


----------



## luckdragon (Mar 31, 2009)

My tegu is a female and she is very docile. It could be that we handled her a lot since we have had her. She's so great she even comes right up to us and looks up at us for attention. Good to know about the eggs, I wondered if they still laid the egss and they just were not fertilized without a male around?


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 31, 2009)

Our females probably weren't handled much when they were younger. The female who laid last year's temperament has improved since she laid but not as good as the male, he's dog tame. I can do anything to him and he's mellow.

I heard a guy had an infertile clutch of Blue Tegu eggs last year or maybe he did a few things wrong and killed them in the incubator.


----------



## ierowe (Mar 31, 2009)

Are females just more active or less friendly?


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 31, 2009)

ierowe said:


> Are females just more active or less friendly?


I take the Fifth on that one! My wife might hurt me!! :mrgreen:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> ierowe said:
> 
> 
> > Are females just more active or less friendly?
> ...


Hahaha, I know exactly what your talkin about!


----------



## ierowe (Apr 1, 2009)

> I take the Fifth on that one! My wife might hurt me!



Hmmmmm I thinks that says it all.


----------



## Suzanne (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a male and a female tegu. The male is very docile, the female on the other hand is moody to say the least :evil: . You never know what you are going to get with ner. She can be downright scary.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 1, 2009)

Are we starting to see a pattern here??


----------

